# Urban bike helmets? Why?



## Baxter82 (Jun 5, 2011)

I see these all the time at rei and on the clymb, but what are the benefits (if any) of using one of these, as opposed to my regular mtb helmet? Just curious...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Clearly, MTB helmets are to be worn in the mountains, and urban helmets are to be worn in the city. :skep: But seriously, while they are perfectly good helmets, the only benefit is they might sell another helmet. Perhaps it might have a few reflective elements or a blinky hanger that could be handy. If it fits, is comfortable and is not so ugly that you don't want to wear it, it will work for any type of biking.


----------



## jamerson9 (May 1, 2012)

People like variety. A bike commuting co-worker got one a month back and I asked about it. She said she just liked the look and color of it.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> But seriously, while they are perfectly good helmets, the only benefit is they might sell another helmet.


This is my guess. Right up there with timers on automatic dishwashers, ski poles for hikers, and electric locks on car doors.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rodar y rodar said:


> This is my guess. Right up there with timers on automatic dishwashers, ski poles for hikers, and electric locks on car doors.


I like (and use) all of those items/features on a regular basis. but I don't buy a "specific" commuter helmet. I have a helmet I use for commuting that I've covered with reflective tape. but that's it.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

I always assumed they focused more on durability and less on being light weight? I've busted an expensive road bike helmet by dropping it on pavement. Maybe an urben helmet would have stood up to the impact? Just guessing here, I've never owned one.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a Bern that has little vents you can close, and it comes with a woolly earflap thingie that keeps you warmer during winter riding.
Other than that my helmet frikking sucks!! it barely ventilates at all, and the visor isn't actually long enough to provide any real relief from sun glare.
but it was 25$ in the discount bin and I DO ride through the winter so it will be more useful later on.

"urban" helmets are stupid and for cycling in any warm temperatures they're actually a hindrance.
find a decent Giro or something on sale for 50$, you'll be WAY happier.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

most people don't want to look like a "cyclist." these are often the people who ride on the sidewalk in skinny jeans when it's 100 degrees outside and think the only person to every ride a bicycle professionally is Lance Armstrong. they would never dare wear lycra shorts. they want to look like a person just casually riding a bike, and so many helmets, bikes, and other accessories are designed to make you look like a hardcore racer. most people think this is loony and want to look as casual and cool as possible, hence the "urban" helmets, Chrome sneakers with cleats, cycling jerseys that look like cowboy shirts, etc.


----------



## willzager (Oct 20, 2011)

The funny thing is my Lazer O2, due to it's adjust-ability, is more useful for 'urban' riding than when I tried a Bern. 

You can switch the from warm (not much liner) to having basically a winter hat type liner in it but the size doesn't adjust very well with it so its either too tight or too loose (note: could just be I have a funny shaped head)

I can turn the dial on my Lazer for summer riding and have a nice airy ride or loosen it all the way up and put a hat on underneath it and be just as comfortable.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

I wear a vintage hockey helmet autographed by Butch Goring.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Seriously though, if it gets more people to bike instead of drive, what's the problem?


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

It comes down to personal preference. Who doesn't like some variety? If no one did, we'd all be riding the same bike in the same discipline wearing the same shorts (thank goodness I don't have to wear spandex shorts...).

I, personally, ride with a BMX/Skate lid exclusively. I find it more comfortable, it "fits" my style of riding (though I wear it on trails, too), I can draw on it and put stickers on it. My gf got one of those urban style lids because she liked the style. I liked it because it covers the back of the head (like my bmx bucket).


----------



## michel77 (Apr 9, 2012)

I think my MTB helmet is pretty comfy and also light, but I'd consider another helmet for commuting, maybe because they look like they offer more protection? Also, I would then have a helmet for skiing and climbing!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm happy enough to have just one helmet. Although lately I've been tempted to get a track racing helmet...

Back on topic, I like that having a helmet that's just the helmet part gives me the freedom to wear a lightweight cap when I commute, no cap when I'm riding for fun and the weather doesn't suck, a fleece cap with ear flaps when the weather sucks, to throw the cap in the laundry when it gets gnarly, etc.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought a Bern and really like it. I wanted it specifically for winter commuting in rainy western Oregon and for that it's really nice. The vents on my XC helmet would basically funnel all the rain that hit it onto my head and then it ran down my neck. If I wear a cap it just gets soaked. The Bern cuts out 85% of that. The visor is big enough that it keeps the rain out of your face. The pads are also nice quality and easily removable without damage for washing. I also like the earflap option, and I was pleasantly surprised that it weighs less than my similarly priced Giro xc helmet. It's certainly warmer than my xc helmet. All in all it feels good and is comfortable. I admit I think it looks more stylish than my xc helmet, but that's just a bonus.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Here come more good words for Bern - my everything helmet. The Brentwood has 6 shell sizes to my XXXL is the best fitting bike helmet I've ever had. You have liner options for all seasons and different sports, easy to wash and replace the innards, keeps sweat off my face better than any other helmet I've had. Oh, and for safety, they cover more of your head.

Some who don't have these think they're hot. If you're moving they vent well. 

If it has a down site that is not so easy to strap my DiNotte light to it.


----------

